# I pulled the trigger!



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

and ordered my brand new 2006 Large anodized burnt orange turner flux frame... phew I feel dizzy! 

expect to be delivered by the end of the month and ill pick it up by semana santa... cant wait!

ill tell u guys later about the build


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> and ordered my brand new 2006 Large anodized burnt orange turner flux frame... phew I feel dizzy!
> 
> expect to be delivered by the end of the month and ill pick it up by semana santa... cant wait!
> 
> ill tell u guys later about the build


Congrats!!!!!!

Where are you buying it?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Where are you buying it?


competitivecyclist.com

gonna be delivered to my grandmas house in texas
were gonna bring back the frame and my grandma in semana santa (if neither one complains)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bastard hahahaha everyone is buying bikes except me 

It feels so bad to be poor.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bastard hahahaha everyone is buying bikes except me
> 
> It feels so bad to be poor.


You are not poor, you're just younger. And that can make a lot of difference (it took me like years to buy mi first bike). Your time will come, and you'll be rather happy with your RH, you'll see.

Triphop, congrats on the new ride!!!!! I can just imagine how nice is gona look the bike in that color..bling bling


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations. The ano orange is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

WOW !!!! those Turners Homers are gaining some ground....

CONGRATULATIONS!! There are very few bikes of that quality. You'll love it.

Now, you've automatically become a Snob AND a Poseur (correct spelling: Poser, but they like it in french )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I knew you were going to say that about not being poor but actually in terms of bicycles I am really poor because I cant even buy the HR, I may not be able to get it in a long time due to the fact I dont know when i'll be going to the US...

Once more, congratulations for the bike!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Im gonna be a turner snob soon guys! (**walks up to the stage like an oscar winner...clears throat**) "First of all Id like to thank the guys at mtbr.com for all the info they gave me over the past year, my riding buddies for all the motivation, of course my parents for sending me to school, which got me a job and letting me live with them which lets me save up most of my paycheck for this kind of stuff... and of course all the other nominees, you all deserve this more than me... thank you"   
ok, heres the expected build:
fork: zoke marathon S 2004
headset: CK (navy blue)
shifters: sram x-7
RD: sram x-7
FD- deore
chain/cassette: sram
stem: travativ xr... (but will eventually change for a thompson)
handlebar: truvativ xr (will change eventually but have no idea to what)
grips: raceface good n' evil
seatpost: thompson
brakes: hope minis
hubs: hope xc (blue)
skewers: hope (blue)
rims: mavic 317
tires: wtb velociraptors
seatpost collar: hope (blue)
saddle: wtb pure V comp
cranks: raceface evolve xc (silver)
BB: raceface evolve xc
pedals: shimano pd-520

dammn... its gonna be nice.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations fellow homer! looks like we are taking over this forum!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Triphop,

Congrats !!!. It is a very nice bike.

Cheers,

Fidel.



triphop said:


> and ordered my brand new 2006 Large anodized burnt orange turner flux frame... phew I feel dizzy!
> 
> expect to be delivered by the end of the month and ill pick it up by semana santa... cant wait!
> 
> ill tell u guys later about the build


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> and ordered my brand new 2006 Large anodized burnt orange turner flux frame... phew I feel dizzy!
> 
> expect to be delivered by the end of the month and ill pick it up by semana santa... cant wait!
> 
> ill tell u guys later about the build




Don't you get scared when you feel your signature-fingers start to twitch? It's useless, completely futile to attempt to fight UGI.... AAARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I knew you were going to say that about not being poor but actually in terms of bicycles I am really poor because I cant even buy the HR, I may not be able to get it in a long time due to the fact I dont know when i'll be going to the US...
> 
> Once more, congratulations for the bike!!


i dont have a bike i ride my dad's or my mom's bike. im going to buy a bike but i don't know if i'll get the money anf if i'll get the chanse to get to the US

dont feel bad tacu hahahahahahhahah

soy bien romantico


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been riding my Flux for a couple weeks now and loven every minute of it. It has had an unintended but good side effect. Chicks really dig the ano orange. I'm gettin all of the attention at the trail head, oh wait a minute, my bike is getting all of the attention at the trail head.


----------

